# Tiel Mutation Icons (New)



## MeanneyFids

For now just add them to your own photobucket and link them like you would photos for say your signatures or whatever. We will have to see if they will be added to our smiley list or not, but for now, just enjoy them. I am making the thread a sticky so they will be easily found.

This is a list of the ones we got so far. 


grey male









grey female










pearl male









pearl female









cinnamon male









cinnamon female









lutino male









lutino female









pied male









pied female









pearl pied male









pearl pied female









more next post


----------



## MeanneyFids

cinnamon pearl male









cinnamon pearl female









cinnamon/pearl lutino male









cinnamon lutino female









cinnamon lutino pearl female









cinnamon pied male









cinnamon pied female









cinnamon pearl pied male









cinnamon pearl pied female










more next


----------



## MeanneyFids

whiteface male









whiteface female









whiteface pearl male









whiteface pearl female









whiteface lutino male









whiteface lutino female









whiteface cinnamon male









whiteface cinnamon female









whiteface pied male









whiteface pied female









whiteface pearl pied male









whiteface pearl pied female










more next post....


----------



## MeanneyFids

whiteface cinnamon pearl male









whiteface cinnamon pearl female









whiteface cinnamon/pearl lutino male









whiteface cinnamon lutino female









whiteface cinnamon lutino pearl female









whiteface cinnamon pied male









whiteface cinnamon pied female









whiteface cinnamon pearl pied male









whiteface cinnamon pearl pied female


----------



## moonchild

Awesome, gonna use them in my sig.


----------



## JaimeS

These are great, did you do them?


----------



## MeanneyFids

yes i did make them myself


----------



## Renae

They are fantastic Casey, well done, I love them!


----------



## Seven11

How did you make those?

Sent from my HTC shift using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids

GIMP 2. I opened a new file to the size i wanted (50x50px) and then i deleted the layer, then created a new layer at the same size, then i drew the cockatiel in with the pencil tool and then i filled it in with the bucket tool. used other tools like the airbrush tool for the ghost pearls and pencil tool for the markings, smudge tool, and changed the colours to what i needed  but best to work by zooming in the image first to see what you are doing. then zoom out to take a look at what you are doing over all


----------



## Seven11

Sounds complicated, but probably easier than it sounds. How long did take? Great job by the way! 

Sent from my HTC shift using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids

for all of those? 3-4 hours


----------



## Seven11

Wow. For that many that's not terribly long.


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre all the same shape, once the outline was finished, i just changed the colourings and patterns of all of them. saved time and kept consistency


----------



## Korvia

They are all great, makes me wish I had a tiel in each color so I could use all of them lol.
I used them in my Siggy.


----------



## MeanneyFids

thats what i made them for  for people to use them and gives more variety than the tiel icons we got here


----------



## SunnyNShandy

How about a DYC grey


----------



## Seven11

I would love to use.....except I don't for sure the mutation of buddy haha:blush:


----------



## MeanneyFids

buddy is a pearl pied 


and i havent gotten the more rare mutations yet, but for you yes i can make a DYC grey


----------



## MeanneyFids

papresq said:


> How about a DYC grey




how is this?


----------



## CrazyBirdie

I need a pearl split to lutino.


----------



## MeanneyFids

a regular pearl male will work for that since lutino splits arent visible


----------



## meaggiedear

Would yung be able to add all the smilies to the forum list? It would be great!


----------



## roxy culver

I couldn't figure out how to do it, but I'll ask Yung and see if he can.


----------

